# New Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of turnings from a small cherry log I had and a small oak log. The cherry are calabash style and are 5 1/2" X 2 1/4" with 3/8" walls and the Oak NE is 6 1/2" X 4" with 3/8" walls. All three have one coat of Antique Oil on them.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Absolutely stunning work BernieW, always love looking at your projects


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mark and Warren. I did these and the ones in my other post all this week. All were around 8% moisture content which is pretty dry and the cheese platter was kiln dried at 5% so it made it pretty nice.


----------

